# Hi, looking for some feedback on my new site



## ArtistAnon (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, I wish I had found and signed up to this site earlier. I have learnt so much from it since finding it, but I did find it late and my site is now live. 

I am after some feedback from the experienced heads on this site. As a newbie to this any feedback would be much appreciated. Here is the site link Artist Anon Brighton Urban Apparel Clothing T-Shirt Wonder Emporium

Cheers for your comments in advance


----------



## knightofday87 (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's my honest feedback. Not sure if it was just me but the site loaded really slow. Also, too busy, makes your eyes jump all over and doesn't focus on the product.


----------



## bshop84 (Aug 2, 2012)

site loaded really slow for me as well


----------



## ArtistAnon (Dec 23, 2012)

knightofday87 said:


> Here's my honest feedback. Not sure if it was just me but the site loaded really slow. Also, too busy, makes your eyes jump all over and doesn't focus on the product.


Yep I'm aware that it is a bit front heavy. I have a 20mb connection and it runs fine for me. I forget that not everyone does. Come the new year I'm going to send the site to boot camp in the hope I can make it shed a few ponds. There are a lot of over heavy images that I can shrink down.

Any other feed back? All feedback is useful and appreciated.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Loads too slow, optimize your images using Photoshop and don't scale them (say this image has with of 400px when it's really 800px). Use a legible font and keep menu items at the top. 

I would recommend using a Wordpress template to get going and modify that.


----------



## kklowell (Oct 7, 2012)

My old eyes find your font hard to read.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

I like the font and I'm not exactly young. I think it hits the urban style that you're going for and pushes the street style that started in L.A. back in the 80's into a very professional venue. The sight also loaded slowly for me. I wouldn't mind if the whole front page was half the size since one may enlarge an image with a simple click. It takes way too long to scroll down the whole page. Also, while I have loved the Jungle Brothers, Afrika Bambaataa and Kraftwerk for many, many years, I don't understand why the videos are on the page. I spent more time enjoying the music than I did looking at the clothing! I like the background and the blurred out faces. Blurring out the faces really helps bring the visual focus to the apparel and the art.
That's my 5 cents. (inflation, you know!)


----------



## ArtistAnon (Dec 23, 2012)

akar said:


> I like the font and I'm not exactly young. I think it hits the urban style that you're going for and pushes the street style that started in L.A. back in the 80's into a very professional venue. The sight also loaded slowly for me. I wouldn't mind if the whole front page was half the size since one may enlarge an image with a simple click. It takes way too long to scroll down the whole page. Also, while I have loved the Jungle Brothers, Afrika Bambaataa and Kraftwerk for many, many years, I don't understand why the videos are on the page. I spent more time enjoying the music than I did looking at the clothing! I like the background and the blurred out faces. Blurring out the faces really helps bring the visual focus to the apparel and the art.
> That's my 5 cents. (inflation, you know!)


Cheers Akar I'm glad you liked the site. It would appear that the videos worked, they will be an ever changing theme, when I find new bits I like I will add them and change them. I'm hoping to get the site working as much as a destination to see whats new as, as a shop. I have lightened up the opening page somewhat I hope it now loads quicker. Thanks for the feedback so far


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

Just checked the page out again. It's still really large - and long. I'm not any kind of web designer, but I like home pages that function as link pages to the content. It makes it simpler to navigate to the pages/info that I'm seeking. Still, I like the style!


----------



## bigtshirts (Feb 28, 2010)

hi

i really like your site, i have a fast connection and it loads quickly.

your design is great, and if you like it, and if you think it wil appeal to your target audience - then go for it. it's great.

BUT, i try to drag images to the basket and can't make it work. what am i missing?

thanks, have luck

lenny


----------



## ArtistAnon (Dec 23, 2012)

bigtshirts said:


> hi
> 
> i really like your site, i have a fast connection and it loads quickly.
> 
> ...


Cheers Lenny

I have been working hard on it. It has changed quite a bit since it was first launched. It is very organic and I'm not fully satisfied yet.

The drag and drop bit I do need to sort out it is confusing. If you go through to the individual shirts pages the buttons work. I need to remove the drag and drop text. Cheers for pointing it out.

On another point I have just had my first review on We don't care about anything - except T-shirts which has made me very


----------



## bigtshirts (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi
The beauty of web design, as opposed to brochurs, is that it's always updateable. And updating makes it look, well, up to date...

Start now as it is, and tomorrow you can change font size or background color or anything.

Go for it and have luck

Lenny

Sent from my GT-I9100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey - just checked out your site again after reading that you had made some changes. You really listened to the people on here, streamlined your site and improved it in critical ways, like not having to scroll down the home page and using it as a "hub". One more thing I'd add is the "definition image" that defines "artist" and "anon". It confuses me because I'm not sure which definition of "anon" you mean to express. I would assume that it's the last one, "short for anonymous..." because of the question mark at the end of "artist anon?" It may be more effective to omit the definitions that don't apply so that we have a clear understanding of your intended message. It really is coming together very well. I also read the review you mentioned - Congrats! - and I agree with the reviewer. You're building a great foundation.


----------

